# Very upsetting news...



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Friends of RaiderinKS, I am Bob X. Plody, the legal representation of the former. I received a disturbing call today informing me that Mr InKS has recently passed. Upon hearing this news, I began to carry out his last wishes. After visiting his apartment, I was shocked to discover that he may have in fact been the target of a well calculated and excessively overdone hit. While this may not surprise many of you, especially given that Mr InKS was a total jackass, I am nonetheless quite disturbed. The place was a mess, with exploded armaments all over the place. The authorities suggested that I investigate at this website, so I humbly present to you the evidence.

WARNING: PHOTOS BELOW ARE GRAPHIC AND MAY NOT BE SUITABLE FOR ALL AGES!
































The next picture appears to be the handiwork of the ring leader:



Closeups:


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Here are the henchmen:









As you can see from the photos, some of these explosives are still glowing bright hot from the disaster they brought down upon Mr InKS. Also of noteworthiness, there were many references on the evidence informing our decedent to give up, and accept his fate. Well, I can assure you, he had no choice. Whatever he did to someone, I am sure that he was simply not worthy of this end.

As sick as I am right now, I assure you that the perpetrators will be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the (man) law.

Sincerely,
Bob X. Plody, Esq.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

:r

*OWNED!*

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Damn dude, you had me going there for a minute:hn

Sweet mother, you got clobbered:r


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Well I was just asking if anyone had seen or heard from Willis...we will miss you........




WOW what a freaking hit!!!





Shawn


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Damn dude, you had me going there for a minute:hn
> 
> Sweet mother, you got clobbered:r


:tpd: I was about to put on my black suit and prepare to see dates and times for a funeral arrangement.

Nice hit though :tu


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

Mess with the BULL, you get the HORNS! :mn:mn:mn:tu


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Dates will be available soon. Obviously, this will be a closed casket funeral.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

HOLY HELL..... I'm guessing you could see the shock wave from space when all those went off.


----------



## webjunkie (Jul 18, 2007)

I don't think it is physically possible for my draw to drop any further.

That is a hit!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Devastating hit!!
:tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Speechless.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Folks, Bob here again. I just got off the phone with the Feds, and they think there may be sufficient evidence here to warrant the use of the RICO (Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations) enhancement, should we obtain any indictments. It is clear that this crime was highly organized, planned in advance, and carried out by a corrupt group.

I will continue to keep you informed as more information becomes available, but we have been able to obtain the streetnames of the suspects:
DBall (believed to be the top dog)
Gromit
Darrell
shaggy (a canadian? I didn't know they have crime in canadia)


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

Upon counsel of my attorney, I have elected to invoke my Fifth Amendment right against self incrimination. :ss


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

when you play with fire, you get burned.

I bet the deceased was dirty. Someone took it upon them selves to be

Judge..

Jury....

Executioner.....

Replicant Badge 26354

<rips off sunglasses to please David Kelly>

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hey some of them look familar.....i bet someone broke into my house and took them and mailed them to ya,,,,,,:r


glad canada doesnt have an extradition treaty.....nanner nanner nanner


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

shaggy said:


> hey some of them look familar.....i bet someone broke into my house and took them and mailed them to ya,,,,,,:r
> 
> glad canada doesnt have an extradition treaty.....nanner nanner nanner


You also have no standing military (that anyone is aware of).


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

NICE!!!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Damn dude, you had me going there for a minute:hn
> 
> Sweet mother, you got clobbered:r


:tpd: Holy crap! Read too fast and thought we had a bona fide jungle tragedy... Bad RAIDER.... BAD!!! :ss

Nice hit.:tu


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your demise, have lawyer send smokes to me!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I will not confess to anything, but in the spirit of cooperation with the law, I will offer the following as evidence:

CLICKY

o


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh! the CARNAGE! OH! THE HUMANITY!!!!! Darrell, you BOTL, why deliver such an atrocity on ANY individual? 

Nice hit Brother:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Budprince said:


> Oh! the CARNAGE! OH! THE HUMANITY!!!!! Darrell, you BOTL, why deliver such an atrocity on ANY individual?
> 
> Nice hit Brother:tu


That's just how we roll. :chk:chk:chk


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm glad I stayed out of Johnson county today..
That destruction almost made it to the Miami county. I thought that was fog this morning, guess not, bomb smoke..

I thought I smelled Wildcat burning this today.:r


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

RaiderinKS's Profile
Join Date: May 2007
Location: *Under DBall's thumb*
Posts: 490
Ring Gauge: 153
Trader Feedback: 8

:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## ramblinsmoke (May 30, 2007)

DBall 
Gromit
Darrell
shaggy 

You guys are troublemakers :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

ramblinsmoke said:


> DBall
> Gromit
> Darrell
> shaggy
> ...


How dare you spit such venom! :bn


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

We shall now be known as "The Syndicate" (or something equally nefarious...).

:gn


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

You know, I'm such a wimp, it wouldn't take half that to kill me. (Addy available upon request):ss


----------



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)

lol nice one :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow, Just Wow! :tu


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Gotta love a good team effort. And that Cajun rub rocks. Use it all the time.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome to CS, Bob! :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Whoa !!

Great stuff there. Excellent hit. :ss


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Very generous...Willis...it's good to see you back.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

nothing further, eh?


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

any news? 2 still MIA?


----------

